# PM-1228 Lathe Help Please!



## Buggy Chief (Apr 10, 2020)

My 1228 lathe is great.  My issue I am having that I need help solving is when the thread nut and cross/slide feed are in neutral, mine continues to move towards the headstock.  Any advice to fix this is appreciated.  I have called PM and they said take the saddle off so you can see the apron and the gears and verify...everything seems to work normal.  I am at a loss for what to do next.   Thanks.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## davidpbest (Apr 11, 2020)

Looks to me like half of the nut remains engaged.   I would disassemble the half-nut components, clean and deburr them, put it back together with light oil and test again.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 11, 2020)

It appears that the top half nut is low and when open maybe catching the lead screw intermittently.  I don't see a way to adjust the lead screw down, so I took the apron off.  Now I don't see a way to adjust the half nuts, specifically the top one up to give more relief in the open position.  Thoughts?


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 11, 2020)

Move the whole assembly up, this will lift the top one but raise the lower. I am checking the drawings in the manual now.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 11, 2020)

I don't see how to do that.  I was looking at the drawings too.  THANKS for your help!!!!


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 11, 2020)

Page 26 and 40 talk about adjustments.

I would remove the half nuts and clean the slots etc re lube and try again. There is also that bolt out the top which is not explained what it is for but sure looks like it is there for a reason. The handle has 2 pins that lift and drop the half nuts and that is it. Try clean and lube first.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 11, 2020)

mmmm...my pg. 28 is DRO and pg. 40 is diagram....


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 11, 2020)

Buggy Chief said:


> mmmm...my pg. 28 is DRO and pg. 40 is diagram....


I am using the manual online on their website 
PM-1228VF-LB Lathe


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 11, 2020)

Corrected page 26 see above


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 11, 2020)

We have this lathe at work for small stuff but have not run into this issue YET.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 11, 2020)

pdentrem said:


> We have this lathe at work for small stuff but have not run into this issue YET.


Thanks a ton for your help.  I will try your suggestions.  How do you propose I remove the half nuts as I don't see how they remove?  Sorry, but trying to get better at repairing as I am a virtual newbie


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 11, 2020)

There are 4 bolts that hold the half nuts. You can see 2 here and the other 2 are hidden to the right. The outer ones are to set the tension as per the manual. That upper one that sticks out the top of the upper nut, I have a thought that it is to limit the height that it can lift but that is just a guess.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 11, 2020)

pdentrem said:


> There are 4 bolts that hold the half nuts. You can see 2 here and the other 2 are hidden to the right. The outer ones are to set the tension as per the manual. That upper one that sticks out the top of the upper nut, I have a thought that it is to limit the height that it can lift but that is just a guess.
> View attachment 320547


Ok.  I will try.  Those 4 bolts appear to hold the tracks (ways) in place for the half nut to travel on.  Thanks again!!


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 11, 2020)

Yes number 634 on page 40 showing the blow up parts of the apron.


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 11, 2020)

While you are there, check that there is no crud to stop the handle from moving through its whole range of motion.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 11, 2020)

pdentrem said:


> While you are there, check that there is no crud to stop the handle from moving through its whole range of motion.


Ok.  All looks ok.  I just don't see an adjustment on the half nuts. The attach to the split nut lever with no apparent adjustment.  I will just try to clean and lube like you said and see what happens.  Frustrating to say the least.    Thanks again for you taking time to help!!!


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 11, 2020)

Ok this is the best I can do. Good luck and stay safe


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 11, 2020)

pdentrem said:


> Ok this is the best I can do. Good luck and stay safe


You Too!  thanks again!!


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 11, 2020)

So after taking apron off and not seeing any way to adjust half nut, I cleaned and lubed as others have suggested.  Definitely better, but not perfect.  Still open to any suggestions as to what may be causing this movement while half nut is in "neutral".  Thanks.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 11, 2020)

Are you able to see the "lockout" mechanism, I'm wondering if that is interfering. I have to wiggle the half nut lever to engage my cross slide when switching back, and forth.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 11, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Are you able to see the "lockout" mechanism, I'm wondering if that is interfering. I have to wiggle the half nut lever to engage my cross slide when switching back, and forth.


Lockout lever?  You mean half nut lever all the way to the right?  Interesting tell me more.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 11, 2020)

You are prevented from using one or the other at the same time. If you engage the half nut you cannot use the cross slide at the same time, and vice versa.


----------



## rgsoderstrom (Dec 7, 2021)

Did you get this fixed? My PM1228 is doing the same thing.


----------



## Sqidget (Dec 11, 2021)

I am not the op, but when researching the PM1228 before purchasing, I read of this happening due to a frozen or binding threading dial.
hope it helps.


----------



## rgsoderstrom (Dec 11, 2021)

That seems to be the problem. I removed the threading dial and the unwanted feed stopped. Thanks for the help.


----------

